# Adult teeth and growing?



## Lexi&Beemer (May 5, 2013)

So the vet said that Beemer's adult teeth are all in and Lexi has all her adult teeth but her baby canines haven't fallen out. So how much more do you think they will grow now that they have their adult teeth in?

Sad about no more baby teeth. :-(


----------



## Animed (Jul 19, 2013)

Generally speaking, experts suggest that all adult teeth should have come through by the age of 6 months. Sometimes, this will start to happen before the baby teeth all come out - as it sounds like is the case for Lexi. 

Not sure how old Lexi is but if you're certain that she's _already _got all of her adult teeth, maybe speak to your vet about the possibility of getting the baby canines pulled if they still don't come through properly?


----------



## Lexi&Beemer (May 5, 2013)

Animed said:


> Generally speaking, experts suggest that all adult teeth should have come through by the age of 6 months. Sometimes, this will start to happen before the baby teeth all come out - as it sounds like is the case for Lexi.
> 
> Not sure how old Lexi is but if you're certain that she's _already _got all of her adult teeth, maybe speak to your vet about the possibility of getting the baby canines pulled if they still don't come through properly?


They are just over 6 months. Vet wants to see if they will come out on their own otherwise pull them in next month or so.


----------



## SamRinde (Jun 10, 2013)

Our vet 7 months is the age for the teeth to be pulled as they won't come out after that.

He suggested getting Frankie's manhood chopped around that age so they can pull teeth while he is under if necessary. Still debating whether to wait that long for the big chop.


----------

